# Fairly cheap boots?



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey guys I need a new pair of boots this year and I was jsut wondering what boots were decent for less than $150. I was thinking maybe some DC's because my one firend had a pair and he liked them a lot. My local shop doesn't have hardly any boots out now so that's out of the question really. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## DJ FroZone (Oct 1, 2008)

i have
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...30709-northwave-legend-sl-looking-trades.html


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Just in case you haven't thought of this -- I'd recommend getting a high-quality boot, just last year's model. I bought 09 Salomon F22s for $160 online. And REI has free returns to the store, if you have one nearby. So it's tougher to find your size and fit but a great way to save money without compromising on quality. I love Salomon boots so I'll let someone else recommend particular brands.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

DJ FroZone, I wear size 8.5 or 9 street shoes man sorry. And I was thinking about getting a good pair of boots just an older model. I'll look at some Salomon's and I've also heard good things about 32's.


----------



## Stewy (Oct 4, 2010)

hey i just brought a thirthytwo tm-2 man i love that boot well i got them as because my feet is wide so if you got the wide feet then that the one for you..

i do have a 07 burton boxer for sale i maybe used it a few time but it a size 10 it a great boot if i didn't have a wide feet!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

lareaper said:


> DJ FroZone, I wear size 8.5 or 9 street shoes man sorry. And I was thinking about getting a good pair of boots just an older model. I'll look at some Salomon's and I've also heard good things about 32's.


thirty two boots are the best out there IMO, i have last season's lashed and i have not one bad thing to say about them.
a lot of people on here claim that they pack out after a while, but i have 50+ days in on my boots and they are as good as new
comfortable, light, and durable :thumbsup:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

whats your local shop? where in PA are you?

32 are nice. I have heard good things about saloman but havnt tried any myself. the best pair of boots are the ones that fit.


----------



## readeh (Aug 26, 2010)

Amazon.com: DC Men's Journey 2010 Snowboard Boot: Shoes

60% off last years boots! its DC's high-end laced boot with the alpha liner.. I bought two of them just for the sake of it
Those in there are $50 cheaper than what you find in the net shops like dogfunk and the-house

My girlfriend bought some DC Mora's 2010 on amazon aswell for $105 and they fit her perfectly.


----------

